# Telecheck Results 2020 *Final numbers posted**



## Gut_Pile (Apr 6, 2020)

I have been doing this thread for 5 years now. You can find the results from the previous years at the threads below

2019
https://forum.gon.com/threads/telecheck-results-2019-final-numbers-posted-page-4.941473/

2018
http://forum.gon.com/threads/telecheck-results-2018-updated-5-17.917581/

2017
http://forum.gon.com/threads/telecheck-results-2017-final-results-page-5.896288/

2016
http://forum.gon.com/threads/telecheck-results-so-far-updated-4-18-page-3.869649/

So far in 2020 we are 18 days into a 58 day season (youth weekend included). As of 4/6/20 at 2:10 PM there have been 8360 turkeys killed. This is a average of 464 per day and puts us on pace for 26,937 turkeys killed in 2020. So far we are off to a record pace.

As the season progresses the total number will drop due to people limiting out and people just losing interest. As of right now there have been more turkeys killed in 2020 than there were killed on April 16 last year. I expect this year to have the highest reported harvest yet. I'm thinking 13-15k reported. COVID-19 will play a huge roll in this with more people in the woods than ever before.

We will see how this plays out over the next month


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm scared Covid-19 is going to wipe out the turkeys completely in some places.  The public land I hunt has been getting hit hard (even harder than normal years), even during the week.  The harvest count for this place for 2020 has already exceeded the harvests reported in both 2017 and 2018.  I'm confident by next weekend that we'll surpass the 2019 total as well.

It is worth noting that the population here seems to be great this year, so I'm sure that's partially responsible for increased harvest numbers.  My buddy saw a flock of 12 longbeards out there before the season (almost unheard of for easterns from my experience).

Even with a healthy flock, I still worry how many male turkeys will be left on this piece of public by May 15th.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 6, 2020)

QuackAttack101 said:


> The public land I hunt has been getting hit hard (even harder than normal years), even during the week.  The harvest count for this place for 2020 has already exceeded the harvests reported in both 2017 and 2018.  I'm confident by next weekend that we'll surpass the 2019 total as well.



Good point and I think that is where Covid-19 is going to hit the birds the hardest. Here are the telecheck results for total WMA harvest the past 5 years

2016: 1197
2017: 1520
2018: 1370
2019: 1338

2020 (as of 4/6): 1105


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Apr 6, 2020)

Gut_Pile said:


> Good point and I think that is where Covid-19 is going to hit the birds the hardest. Here are the telecheck results for total WMA harvest the past 5 years
> 
> 2016: 1197
> 2017: 1520
> ...




Wow.  That's kinda scary.  I guess my one little WMA may be indicative of what's going on everywhere then.  I was kinda afraid it was

Maybe folks will get frustrated with turkeys/tired of the heat and start fishing instead of turkey hunting.  Lol


----------



## fullstrut (Apr 6, 2020)

Agreed. Lots of folks in the woods. I hunt private and public. You'd think it was deer season. ?


----------



## tad1 (Apr 7, 2020)

I’ve been assuming more folks would be getting out in the woods w this Covid thing too, interesting to see how that data looks.  If you can’t work you might as well get out and “stretch the legs” and stay sane...
Was the turkey hatch from 2 years ago a little better?  Seems DNR maybe reported so.
    JT


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 7, 2020)

It's not just COVID-19. More people are turkey hunting now than ever before. Everybody wants to be a social media hero. Turkey hunting is having a Duck Commander type craze due to facebook, instagram, youtube, etc. I know of many guys in their late teens and early twenties in my area that really could care less about turkeys but they're going out with full strut decoys and knocking them off with their buddies, bragging about it on social media. The remedy is to outlaw decoys. The majority of these guys would go home with their tails tucked a few times and give it up.


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 7, 2020)

goblr77 said:


> It's not just COVID-19. More people are turkey hunting now than ever before. Everybody wants to be a social media hero. Turkey hunting is having a Duck Commander type craze due to facebook, instagram, youtube, etc. I know of many guys in their late teens and early twenties in my area that really could care less about turkeys but they're going out with full strut decoys and knocking them off with their buddies, bragging about it on social media. The remedy is to outlaw decoys. The majority of these guys would go home with their tails tucked a few times and give it up.


Are you saying they're in love with themselves more than the wild turkey? Are they crawling around like a slug too? lol


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 7, 2020)

I’m a little worried about what it’s going to do to the turkey population overall in the next few seasons.  I’ve been given the opportunity to hunt more due to Covid-19 but really haven’t hunted anymore than I usually do.  2-3 hunts a week.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 7, 2020)

goblr77 said:


> The remedy is to outlaw decoys.



SC DNR/biologist suggested banning male decoys to the legislature last year. It got shot down with the quickness. 

"reaping" was made illegal on public lands though


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Apr 7, 2020)

Gut_Pile said:


> SC DNR/biologist suggested banning male decoys to the legislature last year. It got shot down with the quickness.
> 
> "reaping" was made illegal on public lands though



Kinda sad that we need laws to say "it's not smart to hide behind a decoy that looks identical to the birds everyone is trying to shoot", but here we are.  I like the appearance of my face too much to hide behind a strutting decoy, especially on a piece of property where another hunter could literally be anywhere at any given time.

What is also kinda sad is that the politicians won't listen to the experts and continue to make laws that support their own self interests.  I guess state legislatures aren't any different that the legislature in D.C.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 7, 2020)

I see more trucks during the week than years prior, but it is early in the season. I’m hoping that’s just it cause quite frankly Im used to having this place to myself. Im also seeing a lot more cars near the trout access points and lots more folks doing that. There are certainly a lot more folks out there than years past no bout a doubt it!

There plenty of places to go still.......I think the birds are on to us though.


----------



## bigblocktransam (Apr 8, 2020)

Sad thing is even if we set record numbers and wiped out all the turkeys the biologist wouldn’t do anything about it. The basic response is “ we had a record harvest, must mean we had to many turkeys” that’s how they treat deer anyway.


----------



## fountain (Apr 11, 2020)

Some numbers coming in on harvest this far;
Statewide harvests up 30%
WMA harvests up 50%
Overall participation is up 39%

I actually thought about this thread this morning and wondered if Will would have one up and going.  It's going to be very interesting to see the final numbers at the end of the season.   It would suit me just fine if they ended season May1 or earlier this spring..and future springs to be honest.  I'm scared that there will be very few gobblers left to hunt by May 1.  I sure hope they have had a decent breeding season so far and hope the hatch season to come is favorable


----------



## devolve (Apr 11, 2020)

In my area (Gilmer, Fannin) the number of birds seen in the last 4 months leading up to season is dramatically down. The same places I’ve hunted for a decade and have had large numbers now have little to zero birds. Pretty crazy, no idea what’s going on. Last season I had a group of 6 Jakes and countless hens on one place and this year I have seen 1 bird there. My other “gold mine” turkey property is always loaded. I have seen 2 birds this year. No hens at all. I haven’t seen or heard a hen since opening day and I only saw a couple that day.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Apr 11, 2020)

I think it’s a combination of more birds, and more hunters with more time to hunt. I personally have had more time to hunt, but I feel like I haven’t really hunted more than normal. I’ve definitely seen/heard more birds this year than the last two years combined, could be more birds, or maybe I’m just getting better at finding turkeys? I’ve also seen more trucks and hunters than previous years too, I’m guessing about half will be burned out in the next week or two. 
I’m not too worried about next year unless we have a bad hatch this spring. I pretty much always see hens with poults late summer around here though. Saw 7 jakes in one morning on the 30th of March, so that’s a good sign for next year.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 13, 2020)

4/13 update

So far in 2020 we are 25 days into a 58 day season (youth weekend included). As of 11:18 AM there have been 10,241 turkeys killed. This is a average of 409 per day and puts us on pace for 23,759 turkeys killed in 2020. 

2019 total was 11,132


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 13, 2020)

Gut_Pile said:


> 4/13 update
> 
> So far in 2020 we are 25 days into a 58 day season (youth weekend included). As of 11:18 AM there have been 10,241 turkeys killed. This is a average of 409 per day and puts us on pace for 23,759 turkeys killed in 2020.
> 
> 2019 total was 11,132



Surely that pace will slow towards the end right? Still, that’s a substantial increase and I haven’t even killed one......yet!


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 13, 2020)

bfriendly said:


> Surely that pace will slow towards the end right? Still, that’s a substantial increase and I haven’t even killed one......yet!



Yes, historically it slows down towards the end of season.


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Apr 14, 2020)

Looks like the biologists have also taken note of the Covid-19 impacts on turkey hunting and populations.

http://www.rnr.lsu.edu/bret/BretWeb...0nCIDpyEIZQYjZDRu0CjQTEKQ8QpsmIvbmPM_BTdCWIRE


----------



## fountain (Apr 14, 2020)

QuackAttack101 said:


> Looks like the biologists have also taken note of the Covid-19 impacts on turkey hunting and populations.
> 
> http://www.rnr.lsu.edu/bret/BretWeb...0nCIDpyEIZQYjZDRu0CjQTEKQ8QpsmIvbmPM_BTdCWIRE




They have taken note hopefully,  but will anything happen


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Apr 14, 2020)

fountain said:


> They have taken note hopefully,  but will anything happen



I highly doubt it.  I really hope I'm wrong but I have no faith in our elected officials.

Unfortunately, all the biologists can do is make recommendations.  Politicians are too afraid to upset the masses and not get reelected so they're going to be hesitant to introduce legislation that will upset lots of voters.  And let's face it, doing anything about over harvest would only upset most turkey hunters.  They're too dense to listen to science and all that fancy college stuff.  That's essentially our government in a nutshell - Do what will get me reelected, regardless of what's right and needs to be done.

Just read threads on here about the subject.  "I killed three birds last year so there's no possible way the population is down.  I don't care what scientists and data say.  I'm going off of my own small sample size that fits my agenda"

Every reputable turkey biologist in the southeast acknowledges a decline in turkey numbers but the masses don't buy it so neither are the politicians.


----------



## antharper (Apr 14, 2020)

What could they do now ?


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Apr 14, 2020)

antharper said:


> What could they do now ?



I'm not suggesting they do this, but they could close state owned public land.  I mostly hunt public land, so selfishly, I hope they don't, but if they did, I'd totally understand why.  As this pandemic has taught us, the government can shut down whatever they want and there's not much we can do about it.  That would be a bit reactive and a little too late though most likely.  But for future years, they could alter season dates, bag limits, etc.  The biologists all say that the season opens way too early in GA.  They are all in agreement that too many Toms die before the hens are bred, leaving hens unbred or spending more time searching for a mate than tending to a nest.  The scientists have been screaming this for years but the politicians won't listen/don't care.


----------



## jbroberts (Apr 14, 2020)

QuackAttack101 said:


> I'm not suggesting they do this, but they could close state owned public land.  I mostly hunt public land, so selfishly, I hope they don't, but if they did, I'd totally understand why.  As this pandemic has taught us, the government can shut down whatever they want and there's not much we can do about it.  That would be a bit reactive and a little too late though most likely.  But for future years, they could alter season dates, bag limits, etc.  The biologists all say that the season opens way too early in GA.  They are all in agreement that too many Toms die before the hens are bred, leaving hens unbred or spending more time searching for a mate than tending to a nest.  The scientists have been screaming this for years but the politicians won't listen/don't care.



I agree that something needs to be done. Bag Limits are set based on factors that are directly being affected by this Coronavirus. My opinion is set a kill quota for each WMA based on recent years numbers and close them once it is reached. It will hurt people still having to work as normal, but conservation on state lands should be the priority.


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Apr 14, 2020)

jbroberts said:


> I agree that something needs to be done. Bag Limits are set based on factors that are directly being affected by this Coronavirus. My opinion is set a kill quota for each WMA based on recent years numbers and close them once it is reached. It will hurt people still having to work as normal, but conservation on state lands should be the priority.



Agreed.  Unfortunately, getting reelected is top priority.

Some WMA's in FL have daily limits.  To hunt, you have to go by the check station and pick up your free permit.  X per day are available and once they're gone, no one else can hunt that day


----------



## Beagler282 (Apr 14, 2020)

bfriendly said:


> Surely that pace will slow towards the end right? Still, that’s a substantial increase and I haven’t even killed one......yet!



Keep after them. I usually have better luck after April 15th. The hens go to nest and the boys are lonely and sounding off again. Big birds usually start dropping now.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Apr 14, 2020)

QuackAttack101 said:


> I'm not suggesting they do this, but they could close state owned public land.  I mostly hunt public land, so selfishly, I hope they don't, but if they did, I'd totally understand why.  As this pandemic has taught us, the government can shut down whatever they want and there's not much we can do about it.  That would be a bit reactive and a little too late though most likely.  But for future years, they could alter season dates, bag limits, etc.  The biologists all say that the season opens way too early in GA.  They are all in agreement that too many Toms die before the hens are bred, leaving hens unbred or spending more time searching for a mate than tending to a nest.  The scientists have been screaming this for years but the politicians won't listen/don't care.



Who sets the actual season dates?  Not the parameters but the actual hunting dates?


----------



## cowhornedspike (Apr 14, 2020)

It shall be unlawful to hunt the following game species at any time during the period set forth below, except that it shall not be unlawful to hunt the following game species during such periods or portions thereof, and in such number *not to exceed the following numbers*, *as may be designated by the board as open seasons and bag limits* for such species:

Maximum Open Season. Turkey gobblers March 15 — May 21

Maximum Bag Limits Turkey gobblers,   Daily-3  Season-3


What here would prevent the board from shortening the season or lowering the bag limit?


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Apr 15, 2020)

cowhornedspike said:


> Who sets the actual season dates?  Not the parameters but the actual hunting dates?



Interesting.  I've always thought a statute had to be changed, but given the way it's written, that's not the case.  Maybe the board will take action one day then.  We shall see


----------



## chrislibby88 (Apr 15, 2020)

bfriendly said:


> Surely that pace will slow towards the end right? Still, that’s a substantial increase and I haven’t even killed one......yet!


 Should be slowing down some already. Birds have pretty much hushed in my areas.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Apr 15, 2020)

jbroberts said:


> I agree that something needs to be done. Bag Limits are set based on factors that are directly being affected by this Coronavirus. My opinion is set a kill quota for each WMA based on recent years numbers and close them once it is reached. It will hurt people still having to work as normal, but conservation on state lands should be the priority.


Seems a lot of sportsman on here agree that seasons need adjusting, a lot don’t, but there’s seems to be a slow shift in thinking. I wonder where the Georgia NWTF stands on seasons and bag limits, they would be a good starting point for a conversation on changing things.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 15, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Seems a lot of sportsman on here agree that seasons need adjusting, a lot don’t, but there’s seems to be a slow shift in thinking. I wonder where the Georgia NWTF stands on seasons and bag limits, they would be a good starting point for a conversation on changing things.



First, "a lot of sportsman on here..." represent a very, very, very small fraction of hunters. Certainly not enough sample size here to make a statement for all hunters.


Don't look for the Georgia chapter of the NWTF to do anything but take your money. The NWTF claims a lot of things, but I NEVER see them active in the preservation of wild turkey habitat. You know "save the habitat, save the hunt". Our properties are being cut at an alarming rate, and the removal of hardwoods is criminal to all wild game including turkeys.

Last, it only takes 1 gobbler to breed all the hens in the woods, and he does not have to gobble to get it done. This state can go a long way by just making it 1 gobbler per day, keeps hunters from shooting more than 1 gobbler at a time.

IMHO worth nothing, not intended for advice of any kind.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 15, 2020)

QuackAttack101 said:


> Looks like the biologists have also taken note of the Covid-19 impacts on turkey hunting and populations.
> 
> http://www.rnr.lsu.edu/bret/BretWeb...0nCIDpyEIZQYjZDRu0CjQTEKQ8QpsmIvbmPM_BTdCWIRE



Saw this article on the main site:

https://www.gon.com/hunting/doubled-banded-wma-gobblers



> “They’ve killed six banded birds in five days,” said Dr. Chamberlain. “It’s not like it used to be. There’s a lot more hunters out there, some really good hunters out there and a lot more tools available to kill one.”
> 
> He credits the COVID-19 virus for more hunters being in the woods this season, and it’s very likely an event that hunters will be feeling the affects of for future spring gobbler seasons.
> 
> ...


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

Don't kill the jakes and we will be fine.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 20, 2020)

So far in 2020 we are 32 days into a 58 day season (youth weekend included). As of 4/20/20 at 10:00 AM there have been 11,543 turkeys killed, already surpassing 2019's total of 11,132!! 

This is a average of 361 per day and puts us on pace for 20,921 turkeys killed in 2020.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 20, 2020)

Public land

2016: 1197
2017: 1520
2018: 1370
2019: 1338

2020 (as of 4/20): 1484


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 29, 2020)

So far in 2020 we are 41 days into a 58 day season (youth weekend included). As of 4/29/20 at 9:300 AM there have been 12,793 turkeys killed.

This is a average of 312 per day and puts us on pace for 18,097 turkeys killed in 2020.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 29, 2020)

Public land

 2016: 1197
 2017: 1520
 2018: 1370
 2019: 1338

 2020 (as of 4/29): 1648


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Apr 29, 2020)

Corona kills. Slowing down though


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Apr 29, 2020)

I've noticed a trend in my averages of harvest (deer and turkey) . The higher the number of state wide harvest , my harvest drop off the map. The years that are slow with low numbers i fill my grocery kart


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Apr 29, 2020)

Some areas were bound for increased harvests whether Covid-19 showed up or not.  On the coast for example areas were hit with Hurricanes three years in a row, when poults were only months old and surely suffered.  Record river flooding for two years in a row as well, some hens in the river swamp KNOW where to nest but not all do.


----------



## Turkeytider (Apr 29, 2020)

QuackAttack101 said:


> I highly doubt it.  I really hope I'm wrong but I have no faith in our elected officials.
> 
> Unfortunately, all the biologists can do is make recommendations.  Politicians are too afraid to upset the masses and not get reelected so they're going to be hesitant to introduce legislation that will upset lots of voters.  And let's face it, doing anything about over harvest would only upset most turkey hunters.  They're too dense to listen to science and all that fancy college stuff.  That's essentially our government in a nutshell - Do what will get me reelected, regardless of what's right and needs to be done.
> 
> ...



" Science is fine and all, right up to the point its findings inconvenience me and/or otherwise indicates something that I simply do not wish to accept. "- Most people ( and in our case, that includes far too many Georgia turkey hunters, I fear ).


----------



## antharper (Apr 29, 2020)

MesquiteHeat said:


> Some areas were bound for increased harvests whether Covid-19 showed up or not.  On the coast for example areas were hit with Hurricanes three years in a row, when poults were only months old and surely suffered.  Record river flooding for two years in a row as well, some hens in the river swamp KNOW where to nest but not all do.


How does your example prove bound for increased harvests ?


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Apr 29, 2020)

16 and 17 storms worse than 18, with a much better hatch rate in 2018 in the coastal plains area because of it. And with increased river flooding a lot of birds the last two years that would usually be secluded and possibly never gotten to, have been forced on the hill and into WMA hotspots.  So with better hatch rates two years ago than the previous two, and by a long shot, and more birds accessible to be killed, harvest rates have increased significantly.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Apr 29, 2020)

Also Ant, what I meant by the hens nesting comment is that in the River swamp when there's strong and late flooding some hens know and have experience on where to nest and stay, but many move out entirely onto the hill and nest, raise, etc. and many of those birds never go back to the deep places their mother had to leave.


----------



## antharper (Apr 29, 2020)

I just misunderstood your post to say that you’ve had bad hatches for the past 3 years due to hurricanes and flooding , and I agree with u with the county’s I hunt . I believe our harvest numbers would of also been higher with or without covid19


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 8, 2020)

5/8 update

So far in 2020 we are 51 days into a 58 day season (youth weekend included). As of 10:08 AM there have been 13,764 turkeys killed. This is a average of 269 per day and puts us on pace for 15,563 turkeys killed in 2020.

One week to go and looks like we'll end up right around 14k and some change.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 8, 2020)

Public land birds have gotten hammered.

 2016: 1197
 2017: 1520
 2018: 1370
 2019: 1338

 2020 (as of 5/08): 1764


----------



## antharper (May 8, 2020)

Not gonna be much difference as past few years , I actually believe just more people are using the game check !


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 8, 2020)

antharper said:


> Not gonna be much difference as past few years , I actually believe just more people are using the game check !



We'll see, and I hope they are. The telephone survey will tell all. With the amount of pressure reported throughout the state, I don't see how we won't see an increase in harvest.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (May 8, 2020)

Those numbers can't be true everyone says we don't have any turkeys.


----------



## antharper (May 8, 2020)

Gut_Pile said:


> We'll see, and I hope they are. The telephone survey will tell all. With the amount of pressure reported throughout the state, I don't see how we won't see an increase in harvest.


Telephone survey ?


----------



## Turkeytider (May 9, 2020)

Is there a web site that shows harvest by county?


----------



## Wayne D Davis (May 9, 2020)

Turkeytider said:


> Is there a web site that shows harvest by county?


Go to the game check app then pull up check harvest then hit real time results


----------



## Turkeytider (May 9, 2020)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Go to the game check app then pull up check harvest then hit real time results



Thank you sir.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (May 9, 2020)

Turkeytider said:


> Thank you sir.


Very welcome sir


----------



## antharper (May 9, 2020)

I added one more to Troup co this morning !


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 11, 2020)

antharper said:


> Telephone survey ?



Yes, the telephone survey the state does after season is what they use to come up with the overall harvest #.


----------



## antharper (May 11, 2020)

Gut_Pile said:


> Yes, the telephone survey the state does after season is what they use to come up with the overall harvest #.


How do they get our number , I’ve turkey hunted 30+ years and never got a call


----------



## goblr77 (May 11, 2020)

deerpoacher1970 said:


> Those numbers can't be true everyone says we don't have any turkeys.



We don't have the 250,000-300,000 turkeys that the WRD reports we have.


----------



## Bud Man (May 11, 2020)

With 4 more days to go I'm sitting doing math . The last 4 yrs. there has been an average of 23 birds pr. day killed on public land. This year so far the average is 32 pr.day.  I looked and Ga. has approx. 1,700,000 acres of public land . That's 1 bird pr. day for every 915 acres. I have been fortunate to hunt private land for many years but understand the public land hunting. I personally don't see the need to panic about the numbers declining. I realize not all land has the carrying capacity from different areas of the state. With all the people being out of work this year and having the opportunity to get out and enjoy what the state has to offer. Great for you all and hopefully you were successful . Stay safe and healthy and enjoy the last 4 days.


----------



## cowhornedspike (May 11, 2020)

Bud Man said:


> With 4 more days to go I'm sitting doing math . The last 4 yrs. there has been an average of 23 birds pr. day killed on public land. This year so far the average is 32 pr.day.  I looked and Ga. has approx. 1,700,000 acres of public land . That's 1 bird pr. day for every 915 acres. I have been fortunate to hunt private land for many years but understand the public land hunting. I personally don't see the need to panic about the numbers declining. I realize not all land has the carrying capacity from different areas of the state. With all the people being out of work this year and having the opportunity to get out and enjoy what the state has to offer. Great for you all and hopefully you were successful . Stay safe and healthy and enjoy the last 4 days.



My math (using your numbers...not checked for accuracy) says 1 bird per day for every 53,125 acres.


----------



## Thunder Head (May 12, 2020)

deerpoacher1970 said:


> Those numbers can't be true everyone says we don't have any turkeys.



I dont know if your being sarcastic or not.

Look at my turkey population poll thread. You will see some areas have plenty of turkeys. Some do not.


----------



## Thunder Head (May 12, 2020)

As far as the numbers being up. I believe it.

For me anyway. Turkey hunting is much easier when you go multiple days in a row. You learn what the birds are doing and where they want to be. Much, much easier to get a gobbler to come to where he wants to be anyway.


----------



## Bud Man (May 12, 2020)

That's correct cowhorned , that I put wrong acreage pr bird. My math and typing didn't work out lol . The numbers I was using are from post 49 . The math should have been that there will be 1856 birds killed on public land and that would be 1 bird pr 915 acres over the whole season. thank you for the correction.


----------



## Turkeytider (May 12, 2020)

Gut_Pile said:


> Yes, the telephone survey the state does after season is what they use to come up with the overall harvest #.



Is that in addition to the Game Check harvest report? Lots of folks don`t answer calls if they don`t recognize the number, me included.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 18, 2020)

Turkeytider said:


> Is that in addition to the Game Check harvest report? Lots of folks don`t answer calls if they don`t recognize the number, me included.



the game check is used to understand harvest trends. They do not use the game check to estimate state harvest.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 18, 2020)

Season totals

Total turkeys checked - 14,663 (highest number on record)

Public turkeys checked - 1,853 (highest number on record)


----------



## antharper (May 19, 2020)

Thanks gut pile for keeping up and posting this for us , a decent increase but I don’t think it is as bad as we think


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 19, 2020)

Thanks Will, appreciate you doing this every year.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 20, 2020)

antharper said:


> Thanks gut pile for keeping up and posting this for us , a decent increase but I don’t think it is as bad as we think



We'll see how it translates to the estimated harvest for the state. The telecheck increased from 11,132 to 14,669 which is a 31% increase.

2019 estimated harvest was 17,073. If we see the same 31% increase that will put the harvest right around 22,500.

Only time will tell


----------



## Timber1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Gut_Pile said:


> We'll see how it translates to the estimated harvest for the state. The telecheck increased from 11,132 to 14,669 which is a 31% increase.
> 
> 2019 estimated harvest was 17,073. If we see the same 31% increase that will put the harvest right around 22,500.
> 
> Only time will tell


22,502.


----------



## antharper (Jun 2, 2020)

Great season !


----------



## Turkeytider (Jun 3, 2020)

I`m not saying that it`s not, but I do very much hope that the population is capable of absorbing that level of harvest with no ill effects. Since the limits and season schedule are essentially the same for next year, I hope that that indicates that the biologists think so.


----------

